# Hello World! DSi exploit found already?



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Hello World! DSi exploit found already?*
Yasu (Ysmenu author) claims just that!
*Yasu*, the author of YSMenu, has posted a video on his Youtube account that claims to show the new Nintendo DSi running a simple *homebrew* proof of concept - the famous "Hello World!". See for yourself in the player below or visit the Youtube link provided.


The video shows a bounding box on the upper screen showing the text "Yasu software Hello World!". The touch screen appears to be unused and shows just a white screen. There is no mention on how the hack has been performed, or from where the exploit is running (slot-1 flash cart? SD card? Wi-fi?), hopefully more information will follow soon.

If this is indeed real, it is surely fantastic news and means that the DSi has been exploited in just *3 days* after retail release, with this hack hopefully being the stepping stone to greater things. You _may _want to take this one with a grain of salt, and don't go jumping up and down until we hear more information on this hack and it's limitations. Stay tuned!

Update: Yasu has in fact made a post on his website regarding the video (link below), but it is unfortunately in Japanese. There is a rough translation of the news in this forum post. This news piece has been updated to reflect this.






 "My First DSi Hack" by Yasusoft (Youtube)



Yasu's software homepage with the news (Japanese)



Discuss

Hats off to khan for the news tip.


----------

